# baby shirt



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hello all,
I remember a long time ago, I saw a baby shirt ans onesie with "My sister is a Havanese" on it.... Does anyone know how and where I could get that?
Really it should say : My sisters are Havanese
hahaha!
Thanks,
Suzanne


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Try---
http://shop.cafepress.com/havanese


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh What a cute idea. Julian will be sporting. LOL


----------

